# Edgar Allan Poe Mystery Solved



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2007)

For decades, roses and a bottle of cognac have appeared at the gravesite of Edgar Allan Poe on Poe's birthday each year. Now the mystery man has come forward, or so he says. 

Edgar Allan Poe fan takes credit for graveyard legend (August 15, 2007)


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 16, 2007)

Have any PB members been to his house in Richmond?


----------



## govols (Aug 17, 2007)

If any one has, it would be Andrew. ???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually, I haven't (yet), though I hope to one day. When one lives close by so many historical landmarks, and when family members live in Richmond, it is easy for one to put off the sightseeing trip (I work in Washington, DC every day but only visit the Smithsonian occasionally). Maybe this will be a good homeschool field trip someday. 

I was in Baltimore recently to visit the National Aquarium. I'd also like to visit the Poe sites there (I reckon I've been to the po' house before), and also see where J.G. Machen is buried.


----------



## govols (Aug 17, 2007)

I used to frequent his folks house quite a bit until they changed the name from Po Folks to just plain Folks.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

govols said:


> I used to frequent his folks house quite a bit until they changed the name from Po Folks to just plain Folks.



 Nice...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Actually, I haven't (yet), though I hope to one day. When one lives close by so many historical landmarks, and when family members live in Richmond, it is easy for one to put off the sightseeing trip (I work in Washington, DC every day but only visit the Smithsonian occasionally). Maybe this will be a good homeschool field trip someday.
> 
> I was in Baltimore recently to visit the National Aquarium. I'd also like to visit the Poe sites there (I reckon I've been to the po' house before), and also see where J.G. Machen is buried.



I've noticed the same. I grew up in the Washington D.C/Baltimore area. My wife is from Arkansas. It's like pulling teeth to get me to sightsee around here because I grew up with it. I have to keep reminding myself that she hasn't (and the fact that my kids need to see it too!).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2007)

govols said:


> I used to frequent his folks house quite a bit until they changed the name from Po Folks to just plain Folks.







Calvibaptist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I haven't (yet), though I hope to one day. When one lives close by so many historical landmarks, and when family members live in Richmond, it is easy for one to put off the sightseeing trip (I work in Washington, DC every day but only visit the Smithsonian occasionally). Maybe this will be a good homeschool field trip someday.
> ...



Yes, it often happens that we only go sightseeing when folks come to visit. But there is so much around here for families to do and see.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Nov 19, 2007)

*Baltimore and Poe...*



Dieter Schneider said:


> Have any PB members been to his house in Richmond?



The location of the Poe house is actually in Baltimore. Every year the local news covers thie (non)event.

Conrad


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 19, 2007)

My favorite American author, trivial fact for you, he is credited as the first true creator of the detective mystery genre.

Arthur Conan Doyle even admits he modeled the format and intellect of Sherlock Holmes after a Poe character named Dupin, the detective protagonist from such classic yarns as "The Murders of the Rue Morgue".

Doyle said he read Poe's stories and longed to have his characters for himself so he adapted Dupin into Holmes, added some Victorian traits and the the rest is history.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2007)

cwjudyjr said:


> Dieter Schneider said:
> 
> 
> > Have any PB members been to his house in Richmond?
> ...



Actually, he did have a house in Richmond; see the link to the museum above.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

Who was Edgar Allan Poe? I have heard of him, but do not know who he is or what he did.


----------



## caddy (Nov 20, 2007)

Something wasn't right about Poe. He married his 13 year old cousin. One author has it they never consumated the marriage and she remained a virgin. Not even sure that makes me feel any better about him.


Edgar Allan Poe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Virginia Eliza Clemm Poe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gryphonette (Nov 20, 2007)

He is, in my opinion, the finest American poet ever was, having written "The Raven", "For Annie", and my personal favorite, "Annabel Lee."

He also wrote prose but I've never cared much for it. "The Cask of Amontillado", "The Mask of the Red Death", "The Fall of the House of Usher", etc.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

caddy said:


> Something wasn't right about Poe. He married his 13 year old cousin. One author has it they never consumated the marriage and she remained a virgin. Not even sure that makes me feel any better about him.
> 
> 
> Edgar Allan Poe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



These are good links. Cheers


----------



## cwjudyjr (Nov 21, 2007)

*Poe grave, not house...*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> > Dieter Schneider said:
> ...



Sorry, I guess the point I was meaning to make was that his grave is in Baltimore, and this is where mysterious vistor places the flowers and cognac. Does this alos occur in richmond at his house?

Conrad


----------



## BJClark (Nov 21, 2007)

Gryphonette;



> He also wrote prose but I've never cared much for it. "The Cask of Amontillado", "The Mask of the Red Death", "The Fall of the House of Usher", etc.



Interesting, those are the one's I actually liked...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a funny send off of how Poe probably would have interpreted Humpty Dumpty had his own macabre mind penned the poem:
 [video=youtube;xWTZSfFaCck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWTZSfFaCck&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 3John2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Poe is one of my faves & I have a book that has all his works. Not even scratched the surface as I have my hands full with seminary studies. Anyways did Poe know Latin & Classical Greek? German? He quotes a lot in other languages. I realize back then they were still teaching the Trivium in the schools so he was more learned than our kids nowadays.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm working on an adaptation of "The Cask of Amontillado" as a short film , could be an exciting project, when it is done I'll see if I can post it on the PB.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2008)

Mystery man's annual visit to Poe grave (January 19, 2008)


----------

